# Ford Tractors



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Typically I pass over Ford Tractors because of the lousy local dealer support and limited aftermarket parts. However, I've recently looked at a couple that are interesting. One is a 7740 with almost 4K hrs and a 12X12, new clutch, paint, AC, etc. The other is a 8630 with a little over 6K hrs, a PS, and new AC. I know both owners and I'm really only interested because they appear to be good deals price-wise. Both run well, no leaks, no blowby, and hydraulics are strong. Anyone know anything about either one? Anything I should look for?


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

My father had a 7740 in the late 90s, it is basically a cross between an early TS series New Holland with shuttle on the right hand console and the reliability of the old 7710. We never had any trouble with it but quickly outgrew this tractor when the old 6 row planter was replaced by a 12 row. I have run an 8630 but not much so I cannot help much there.
Both tractors use parent-bore engine blocks, so keep that in mind with higher hour units, an engine job usually involes an exchange complete unit because of the downtime and cost involved with re-boring the block. 
The 86 (30-60) serries of tractors are known as the Gemini series, they are always sought after because of their reliability, but it can be quite an expense if there is a transmission problem.
Hope I didn't muddy the waters too much, good luck


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Thanks Toyes! I had a 7710 a number of years ago and it was a decent tractor. The 7740 seems lighter and my only real complaint on the 12 X 12 is it could really use another gear between 3 & 4. My main concern is the electrical system as I view Lucas as the "Prince of Darkness". Do you recall any issues? The 8630 (basically a TW15 with a new trans) is in a little better condition and I like the PS. With Fords I usually assume a reman engine.


----------



## lfc (Jun 23, 2010)

Found this link a while back - it is for the 7840, but similar enough. I have heard that the 40 series electronics are complicated enough to be an issue at times but not smart enough to run their own diagnostics. Not sure how true that really is. I've looked at 40 series to upgrade my 7710, and agree that the 12x12 transmission has too many overlapping gears.

Farmers Journal: Second-hand guide- New Holland 7840: Ford's big hit for the 90s - 15 February 2003

On the 30 series PS, I've read that you can run the transmission calibration and see what number comes up - 50 is good and avoid anything over 75. Again, not sure how true that is but worth a try.

Farmers Journal: Second-hand guide- New Holland 7840: Ford's big hit for the 90s - 15 February 2003


----------

